# Miscellaneous



## dpc (Oct 26, 2014)

1. I guess I'm back in my fire hydrant phase.
2. Weed growing alongside railway ties.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2014)

Detail of grain elevator


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2014)

Grain hopper cars waiting to be filled


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Juvenile gull taking a break by a mountain lake.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

More hydrants


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Old truck


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Old radio


----------



## distant.star (Oct 28, 2014)

.
Wow, that radio was made by Wells-Gardner Co., founded in 1925. Still in business, headquartered in McCook, IL.

Do you own the radio?


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Wow, that radio was made by Wells-Gardner Co., founded in 1925. Still in business, headquartered in McCook, IL.
> 
> Do you own the radio?



No. It was left on a property owned by one of my brothers-in-law.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Rock pile in snowy field


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

West-coast aboriginal home and totem pole at Royal British Columbia Museum in Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Garden ornament. I left the cobwebs and whatnot intentionally.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Richardson's ground squirrel


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Black and white version of a picture posted in another thread.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Butterfly


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Barbed wire fence


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of HDR but thought I'd throw this out for the heck of it. It's not the usual composite made from separate pictures with different exposure values but a single shot HDR developed in Perfect Enhance 9.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Advertising prop


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 20, 2014)

This is a perfect example of atmospheric distortion....

It is a picture taken at 600mm across the Bay of Fundy (NS Canada) of a lighthouse 18 kilometers away on a very gusty day.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 20, 2014)

Another old truck


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

Female mallard


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Another old truck




Love old vehicles.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

Boardwalk and fence in morning mist: Lawrencetown Beach, Dartmouth, Nova Scotia


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

Two more examples of atmospheric distortion. Not as impressive as Don's but definitely present. The effect is usually the bane of photographers, I suppose, but I like it in these pictures. It adds the impression of heat emanating from the land and the farm equipment. Well, not an impression, of course.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

An old tractor at a market in Salmon Arm, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

Not much of a photo. Just felt like posting something. Department of Highways truck.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

1. Beer taps
2. Inside Alexander Keith's brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Various


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Empress Hotel in Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

A cow elk in the wild.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> 2. Inside Alexander Keith's brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia.



Nice picture... My bet here is that those who like it, like it a lot 

NOTE: For those not from Nova Scotia, the advertising slogan for Keith's is "Those who like it, like it a lot"


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Inside Alexander Keith's brewery in Halifax, Nova Scotia.
> ...



Indeed!!!!!


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2014)

My dear Mom's best friends
Singer, The best sewing machine in this world.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

surapon said:


> My dear Mom's best friends
> Singer, The best sewing machine in this world.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



I remember this type of Singer sewing machine from my distant childhood. Good memories.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

India Pale Ale #2


----------



## zim (Nov 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > My dear Mom's best friends
> ...



Yes, the whole top hinged up I remember all the coloured bobbins were kept inside the wooden base, memories indeed. 

Edit: meant to say nice photos surapon, isn't it great when a picture can evoke a memory, emotion or even a smell. Thanks for posting


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

India Pale Ale


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

Eared grebe paddling about in local pond.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2014)

Crime scene photo..... apparently some guy forgot to put the seat down.....


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Crime scene photo..... apparently some guy forgot to put the seat down.....



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Don. 
Funny. Thanks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Crime scene photo..... apparently some guy forgot to put the seat down.....


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Golden-mantled ground squirrel doing a bit of lunchtime foraging beside a mountain lake.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Old school bus converted to camper and then abandoned in Golden, BC.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Female elk having a snack in a mountain meadow.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Ladybug on leaf


----------



## andarx (Jan 8, 2015)

A view from above


Spices by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## niteclicks (Jan 8, 2015)

andarx said:


> A view from above



Very nice


----------



## Pookie (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the view from above with the earthy tones...

I think I'll add a miscellaneous photo... the Door in Big Sur.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Cool shot Pookie. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Moved these over from another thread I'd started. Thought they went better here.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Old cameras I have owned, a Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta and a Canon AE-1


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice catch all thread - I'll play:

Some koi in my parent's pond:






Lizard (brown anole) in the screen door of my house:





And apparently this one is funny for B.C. Comics fans:


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Moved these over from another thread I'd started. Thought they went better here.



I really like the colors/tone from 1st photo. Nicely done dpc


----------



## andarx (Jan 9, 2015)

Pookie said:


> I think I'll add a miscellaneous photo... the Door in Big Sur.



Like your take of that "door". Went on a trip along the coast years ago (driving from San Francisco) but got only to Carmel; should've gone a little bit farther


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Double ditto


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Moved these over from another thread I'd started. Thought they went better here.
> ...





Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Nice catch all thread - I'll play:
> 
> Some koi in my parent's pond:
> 
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Lizard (brown anole) in the screen door of my house:
> ...


Thanks, and I have a 20x30" print of this one and it's amazing to see the detail in the scales. It looks like a dinosaur up close! This was my first outing with a 180L macro and made me realize how much fun macro could be.


----------



## dancook (Jan 9, 2015)

andarx said:


> A view from above
> 
> 
> Spices by kranjay, on Flickr



To me it looks like a painters mixing palette


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Mackguyver, I'll see your koi and raise you a few (?).


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Again I say, "Ditto!".


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Mackguyver, I'll see your koi and raise you a few (?).


Nice one! They certainly make for some beautiful subjects, don't they?


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mackguyver, I'll see your koi and raise you a few (?).
> ...




Indeed they do! Lots of colours and easy to take pictures of.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Koi's big brother slipping through the waters of the South Saskatchewan River. Not nearly as pretty nor as easy to snap, but the best I could do.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Koi's big brother slipping through the waters of the South Saskatchewan River. Not nearly as pretty nor as easy to snap, but the best I could do.


Nice, but now I have to raise you one - here's a really big brother swimming by me in some shallow water in the Gulf of Mexico - and no, it's not a dolphin, though I have pictures of them (wild ones) somewhere...:


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

P.S. I don't recommend swimming at this beach - here's another shot from nearly the same location:


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Mackguyver, this is the best rejoinder I can manage. I don't have a lot of pictures of marine creatures. Orcas along the Pacific north-west coastline. Not fish, but at least they have fins. Magnificent creatures.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Mackguyver, this is the best rejoinder I can manage. I don't have a lot of pictures of marine creatures. Orcas along the Pacific north-west coastline. Not fish, but at least they have fins. Magnificent creatures.


Okay, you win 8) and I'm sure that must have been quite an experience to see and photograph the orcas. It reminds me of a documentary on Discovery or National Geo I was watching one time. The narrator was somewhat sarcastic (which was funny) and he said something like, "No attacks on humans by killer whales have been reported, _but_ it's distinctly possible that no one has ever survived an attack to report one."


----------



## andarx (Jan 9, 2015)

dancook said:


> andarx said:
> 
> 
> > A view from above
> ...



Yeah, I heard this before but I won't change the title. 
Seems to me now that it does resemble a painter's palette.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mackguyver, this is the best rejoinder I can manage. I don't have a lot of pictures of marine creatures. Orcas along the Pacific north-west coastline. Not fish, but at least they have fins. Magnificent creatures.
> ...




I certainly wouldn't want to swim with them in case they felt they needed a bit of a snack.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

A couple of harbour seals in the wild


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay, here's a few more that fit with the theme:

River otter:





Manatee mother & calf:





Cock fight - sort of:


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Okay, here's a few more that fit with the theme:
> 
> River otter:
> 
> ...




You gotta love manatees. Never seen one save in pictures.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> You gotta love manatees. Never seen one save in pictures.


They are fascinating creatures, but quite difficult to photograph above water.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Water fowl splashing? The first one's on a pond in Beacon Hill Park in Victoria, BC. The second one's on the Pacific at Cattle Point, Victoria, BC. Both widgeons, of course. I'm tapped out.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool shots and I'm about tapped out, too. This is really stretching the keywords and captions of my work - and my site's search engine . I've tried to be better about it in recent times, but my old work is lucky to have a caption - especially random / misc. stuff like this!

I'll finish things off (for now) with Four-of-a-Kind - there was a lot of splashing x4 right after I got this one frame off - but those are still in CR2 format...:


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice shot, mackguyver. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

I was more interested in the grasses than the ship but I like it as a backdrop.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Tibetan singing bowl, iteration 2.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Avian yoga class


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

dpc said:


> Tibetan singing bowl, iteration 2.



I like this picture dpc.




dpc said:


> Avian yoga class




LOL ;D


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Tibetan singing bowl, iteration 2.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Richardson's ground squirrel, Iterations 2 & 3


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Harbour front path with balustrade (perhaps not technically a balustrade, but that's what I'm calling it)


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Waiting for lunch


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 10, 2015)

dpc said:


> Waiting for lunch



Or "Wading for lunch"!


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for lunch
> ...



;D


----------



## bwud (Jan 10, 2015)

sunrise this morning from my neighbor's yard (7-frame pano)


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2015)

Avocet puddling around in a prairie pothole. Some ancient machinery in a museum.


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2015)

?(ie: not much to say here)


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2015)

1. Canada geese in snowy field
2. The Acadia, a former hydrographic research vessel which also served the Royal Canadian Navy in both world wars, now tied up as a display for the maritime museum in Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

Water flowing over the curtain or spillway of the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon yesterday afternoon. You can see some of the structure of the weir through the water.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

1. Robin perching on inland grain terminal - there is an imbalance in the size of the robin and the structure, but I like it somehow.
2. Vineyards in the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia. Too much sharpening, but...


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

Hay bale


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

Inland grain terminal at dawn with the moon overhead.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

A small herd of mule deer in a stubble field this morning. Too bad I didn't have a telephoto lens with me, but them's the breaks.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

What is that white stuff? All we have down here is this stuff - and it does pile up in places:







We do make stuff out of it, but usually not (sand)men:


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Railway wheel stop


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> What is that white stuff? All we have down here is this stuff - and it does pile up in places:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you taunting those of us living in more northerly (or southerly for that matter) climes? 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Similar to a picture I posted in another thread but not the same picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Still life


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

GBH


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2015)

The morning after the night before #2.


----------



## andarx (Jan 29, 2015)

Reflection


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2015)

andarx said:


> Reflection




Cool shot. Well done andarx.


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Dome of the British Columbia legislative building


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2015)

GBH


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Downtown Victoria, BC. Not much of a shot but I liked the cherry trees in bloom last February.


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Early spring at the local reservoir.


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2015)

Driftwood


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2015)

Driftwood #2


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 13, 2015)

Our weather station in one of the rare California storms.



Much needed rain in California © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 13, 2015)

California High School Rodeo semi-finals



CHSRA 2015 3786 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 13, 2015)

pre-shoot check



Color Checker holder © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2015)

1. Sailboat off Vancouver Island, BC
2. Sunset over Victoria, BC
3. Magnolia blossoms


----------



## lion rock (Apr 13, 2015)

A few I cherry blossoms I took in Vancouver, BC., in 2014.
-r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 13, 2015)

At Mono Lake



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 13, 2015)

Fire season.... again



Sand Fire July 2014 © Keith Breazeal-19 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Apr 13, 2015)

Keith,
Very nice photos. Though it's sad to see a fire.
-r




KeithBreazeal said:


> Fire season.... again


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

1. Magnolia flower
2. Don't know what this is


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Small cherry tree


----------



## scotia (Apr 15, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Magnolia flower
> 2. Don't know what this is



Number 2 looks like gorse (I am viewing on a small laptop screen so I am not certain). I love the magnolia flower (I have spent too many hours trying to remove gorse from a friend's garden to have any hope of admiring it in photographs!).


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

1. Epiphyte festooned tree on Vancouver Island, British Columbia
2. Bromeliad


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Not sure what flower this is.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

scotia said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Magnolia flower
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Hatley Castle on the grounds of Royal Roads University, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Monkey puzzle tree (araucaria arcaucana) in Beaconhill Park, Victoria, BC. An evergreen (pine) native to South America. My daughter had a much larger one than this growing in her front yard in a previous dwelling.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 15, 2015)

Our little car show



Cannon Ball Run 2014 3102 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Trees


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Iteration of my 'hydrant' theme using a Fujifilm X100 this time. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Iron fence. I should have left a tad more room at the bottom.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 18, 2015)

Spring at Daffodil Hill, Volcano, Ca.



Daffodil Hill 2011 © Keith Breazeal 7936 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 20, 2015)

Tow Truck Sign and UFO 1694 Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Tow Truck Sign and UFO 1694 Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




I wonder if AAA/CAA insurance covers towing charges if your saucer crashes?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 20, 2015)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Tow Truck Sign and UFO 1694 Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr
> ...



If you were the passenger- yes


----------



## zim (Apr 20, 2015)

dpc said:


> Not sure what flower this is.



Looks like a Rhododendron or Azalea


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

zim said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what flower this is.
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## CanadianInvestor (May 20, 2015)

surapon said:


> My dear Mom's best friends
> Singer, The best sewing machine in this world.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Khun, Surapon.

Here's a tailor fixing my Tilley hat in India last week. He was using an imitation Singer and he had tried to attach an electric motor but decided to ditch it since he did not have power for more than 10 Hrs a day.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2015)

1. A rusty railway spike lying in a gravel road behind some grain elevators.
2. The first foxtails of the season. I love this weed. Go figure.


----------

